# Mutt project: Blue Bay Shepherd



## ShadowKiro (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about these dogs?
I have been interested about these for some time, but there is not so much info about them yet.
How they're pictured in texts, they seem just perfect match for me.
Here in finland is not that kind of dogs and it is difficult to gather any information... Nobody in my country knows about them.

How much inbreeding is in their backgrounds and what kind of genetic ilnesses they have? And how common their genetic problems are and how ofthen they come out?
Does the blue gene bring anything negative to them?

Here is more about them: http://www.bluebayshepherds.com/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about them, never heard of them ... but they look vaguely like the old 1920's Rin Tin Tin GSD in the silent movies... Originally discovered in France... Sleeker and more dark grey than most modern GSDs in the USA.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Me thinks I needs to call in the GSD people...


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Those dogs are incredible. Wow.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Their long muzzles look wolfy to me. They sure are pretty.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not a fan of wolf-dog breeders personally. I see it as catering to the public. Also about half of those dogs just looked like off GSD's to me or malamutes. I personally wouldn't get a dog from there.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Passion and Jordan are pure blue gsd's. Dillion, Kai and Slate are F5 wolfdogs (all three siblings) in the 70% range. Which would make the puppies F6 wolfdogs in the 30% range. The breeder is Vicki Spencer. This is her other website http://www.wolfhybrids.com
Here's one topic on the wolfdog forum about them
http://www.wolfdogforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=928


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Question, where do wolfdog breeders get the pure wolves to breed to their dogs? Since owning a wolf is illegal in most places from what I've seen I've never understood how so many wolfdog breeders get the high content more than 50% individuals.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Keechak said:


> Question, where do wolfdog breeders get the pure wolves to breed to their dogs? Since owning a wolf is illegal in most places from what I've seen I've never understood how so many wolfdog breeders get the high content more than 50% individuals.


Good question and this is where some people are confused; Almost all wolfdogs can be traced back to fur farms. These are animals that have been bred in captivity for many generations. There is also a very small percentage that come from private and public zoo breeding programs. In regards to the Blue Bay Shepherds as it has been established it is a new line being bred by Vicki. I know several people who own canine's from Vicki's line and all have great things to say.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Never heard of em. I really have no opinion.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

They are gorgeous.

I'd be a little wary though, as the breed is "currently in development" for producing dogs who are easier to care for and better companions that wolfdogs. I read that as "our program is still throwing wild animals, but we're working on it."

Interesting concept. Don't know if I think it would actually work.


----------



## ShadowKiro (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for links. ^^


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I know first hand that GSDs and wolfs don't mix well temperment wise, the people up the road from us were doing it and when their dogs got loose, they were too aloof as adults to even come to their owners once out of their yards and they had 8 foot fencing they were too much dog to leave the area, they threaten several of the neighbors back into the homes or into their vehicles hanging out close to their home but never going home not knowing what to do.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I know first hand that GSDs and wolfs don't mix well temperment wise, the people up the road from us were doing it and when their dogs got loose, they were too aloof as adults to even come to their owners once out of their yards and they had 8 foot fencing they were too much dog to leave the area, they threaten several of the neighbors back into the homes or into their vehicles hanging out close to their home but never going home not knowing what to do.


Sounds like they were F1's and making no effort to socialize them. It takes special people to breed wolf-dogs and do it right, unfortunately those people are few and far between. It looks like this might be one of the rare ones.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Cindy23323 said:


> Passion and Jordan are pure blue gsd's. Dillion, Kai and Slate are F5 wolfdogs (all three siblings) in the 70% range. Which would make the puppies F6 wolfdogs in the 30% range. The breeder is Vicki Spencer. This is her other website http://www.wolfhybrids.com
> Here's one topic on the wolfdog forum about them
> http://www.wolfdogforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=928


After reading that I think I'd actually consider one of her pups. I'll be bookmarking her site for the future!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> Sounds like they were F1's and making no effort to socialize them. It takes special people to breed wolf-dogs and do it right, unfortunately those people are few and far between. It looks like this might be one of the rare ones.


nope you are correct on that, was a fade angle selling operation , after a year of neighborhood filling complaints (lots of bad situations health and welfare wise) and several failures to appear in court, they fled to North Dakota with the dogs and we begain getting phone calls asking about them since we were on the court documents.


----------



## ShadowKiro (Oct 6, 2012)

Here in finland is some wolfdog breeding, too. But even with good will I can not say, it is responsibly and well done. Hard inbreeding, no health testing, mental problems and behavior problems.
I really do think and believe, that in america-canada -area is some very well kept and bred wolfhybrids. Of course there may be rotten apples, *but* also those good breeders. I do not find them from Finland - or anywhere near finland. Of course there could be some in russia, but they're breeding their animals for army...


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh wow, those are beautiful dogs, though I don't think I would ever own one. I'll stick to my regular GSD's.  My boyfriend has two and they are awesome.


----------

